
The surprising benefit of hiring interns to write your code - Swizec
https://swizec.com/blog/surprising-benefit-hiring-interns/swizec/8519
======
walshemj
That's not what you should be hiring interns for interns are meant to learn
from you and this is a legal requirement in some countries.

Don't take this to unkindly your coming off as some one who is taking
advantage.

~~~
Swizec
> Don't take this to unkindly your coming off as some one who is taking
> advantage.

What makes it seem like I'm taking advantage? They're getting paid to build
useful things and I'm providing guidance on how to do that.

~~~
walshemj
What your called has meaning and if your hiring junior/trainee developers call
them that.

As I said its "perception" that matters here.

